# hab vergessen, auszuloggen



## flohkrebs (1. Juli 2008)

....
und war jetzt noch immer angemeldet!!
seit 29. Juni!!  :shock 

aber trotzdem:
hallo an alle!

(hab mich nur gewundert, daß man hier nicht automatisch abgemeldet wird, wenn man länger nichts tut - so wie beim sofa-banking  )

liebe Grüsse!

und jetzt logg ich mich aus!


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: hab vergessen, auszuloggen*

Hi,

Du wirst normalerweise automatisch ausgeloggt - nach 20 Minuten, soweit ich weiß. 
Wenn Du die Seite dann wieder ansurfst, wirst Du automatisch wieder angemeldet.

Oder war der PC dauerhaft an und ON auf unserer Seite (Portal oder Forenübersicht)?
Dann bleibst Du in der Anzeige, da die Shoutbox immer wieder nachgeladen wird.
Kann man nicht ändern....


----------

